# Angeln von der Seebrücke: welches Gerät??



## Sense_df (23. Juli 2008)

Hallo!

Habe letztes Jahr als Süßwasser- und Binnenangler meine ersten (auch erfolgreichen) Brandungsangelversuche am Osteseestrand unternommen! Habe es auch eine Nacht von der Seebrücke versucht. Dort haben sich allerdings die schweren und langen Brandungsangeln als eher unhandlich und sperrig erwiesen. Hatte zwar auch Erfolge in Form von Plattfischen und Dorschen aber mir schien das nicht das optimale Gerät und die anderen Angler hatten auch deutlich kürzere und leichtere Ruten dabei....die waren aber leider nicht sehr mitteilungsfreudig was das betraf..!
Also lange Rede kurzer Sinn, da ich dieses Jahr wieder an die Ostsee fahren will bräuchte ich ein Paar Tipps für das passende Gerät von der Seebrücke... 

Vielen Dank im Vorraus


----------



## Radon (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: Angeln von der Seebrücke: welches Gerät??*

Hi,

ich wäre auch an einer Antwort interessiert. Ich fahre wahrscheinlich im November auf den Darß im möchte mich im Meeresangeln, evtl. von der Seebrück in Wustrow versuchen.

Gruss
Radon


----------



## Stefan660 (26. Juli 2008)

*AW: Angeln von der Seebrücke: welches Gerät??*

Hallo Radon,

ich denke mit leichten Grundruten um die 3-3,3m länge bist du aussreichend gewappnet. WG - 100-150g sollte ausreichen, evtl. sogar leichter. 

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Klaus S. (26. Juli 2008)

*AW: Angeln von der Seebrücke: welches Gerät??*

Karpfenruten um die 2,5 - 3,5 Lbs sind völlig ausreichend (um die 3m). Es würden auch schon etwas schwerere Grundruten völlig reichen. Beim rausheben aus den Wasser muß man eben bisschen besser aufpassen oder dickere monofile Schnur nehmen und die Fische dann an der Schnur hochziehen. Bei dünnen Geflecht würds Aua machen :m

Willkommen on Board


----------



## djoerni (26. Juli 2008)

*AW: Angeln von der Seebrücke: welches Gerät??*

sinnvoll ist auf seebrücken ist auch immer ein spundwandkescher. dann kann man auch recht dünnes geflecht benutzen.


----------



## Radon (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Angeln von der Seebrücke: welches Gerät??*

Erstmal Danke für die Antworten.

Das mit dem Spundwandkescher ist gut. Mein grösstes Fragezeichen war, wie man die Fische hoch bringt.

Gruss
Radon


----------



## Rosi (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Angeln von der Seebrücke: welches Gerät??*

Letztens hatte ich das gerade erlebt, mit 10er Mono und winzigen Haken, an denen Teig klebte, wollten die Burschen von der Seebrücke Flundern angeln. Wunder-da hat sogar was dran gebissen. Allerdings weiß keiner was das war, denn die dünne Schnur riß ab. 

In ruhigen Sommernächten reicht durchaus auch 80g Wg an einer Aalrute. Das Vorfach sollte mindestens aus 35ger Monofil bestehen und die Schnur 8kg Tragkraft haben, der Haken Größe 1/0. Große, schwere Fische sind im warmen Sommerwasser nicht zu erwarten. Falls doch mal einer beißt, kann man an vielen Seebrücken eine Etage tiefer gehen und dort keschern. Oder man läßt den Fisch im Wasser und zieht ihn um alle Laternen rum zum Strand. 

Wird das Wasser kälter, muß stärkeres Gerät ran. Nicht nur weil die Fische größer und schwerer werden, auch weil das leichte Blei in bewegter See nicht liegen bleibt. 120g-200g Wg sollte die Rute werfen können. Eine Brandungsrute ist zwar unhandlich, aber reicht durch ihre Länge weit über das Geländer und hat genug Kraft auch einen großen Fisch hoch zu holen. Das Vorfach ist nun aus 55ger Monofil, bei richtigem Sturm hat es nur einen Haken. Das wirft sich weiter, oft hat man ja Gegenwind. Der Haken hat Größe 2/0 und die Schnur 15kg Tragkraft.
Die Glöckchen verraten übrigens jeden Trockenländer. Tauscht sie gegen ein Knicklicht, man hört die Dinger bei mehr Wind sowieso nicht.

Weil die meisten heimischen Brandungsangler zwischen Strand und Seebrücke wechseln, benutzen sie eben auch das selbe Gerät. Man muß nicht extra eine Ausrüstung für die Seebrücke haben.


----------



## Sense_df (12. August 2008)

*AW: Angeln von der Seebrücke: welches Gerät??*

Na Super!

Erst einmal vielen Dank für die Antworten. Damit ist mir geholfen...zumindest was die Ruten und Schnurfrage angeht! Was meine Beobachtungen hergeben, so hatte damals keiner der Angler nen Kescher dabei. Wird so gehen oder..man kann doch beim landen direkt an der Schnur anfassen und den Fisch zügig hochziehen!??

mfg


----------



## Aardaaroth (16. September 2012)

*AW: Angeln von der Seebrücke: welches Gerät??*

moin ich habe ne steife 240er pilkrute mit 60-130 gr wg .. kann ich damit auch von der brücke angeln ?

grüße


----------



## derporto (16. September 2012)

*AW: Angeln von der Seebrücke: welches Gerät??*



Aardaaroth schrieb:


> moin ich habe ne steife 240er pilkrute mit 60-130 gr wg .. kann ich damit auch von der brücke angeln ?
> 
> grüße


 
das kannst du ganz sicher. wurfweite ist nicht das a und o auf seebrücken. vielmehr kommt es auf eine sensible bisserkennung und genug rückgrat zum hochhieven der fische an. von daher dürftest du mit deiner pilke keine probleme haben.


----------



## Aardaaroth (28. September 2012)

*AW: Angeln von der Seebrücke: welches Gerät??*

mal was anderes wie releast ihr zu kleine fische auf der seebrücke? einfach runterwerfen kommt mir fragwürdig vor |kopfkrat


----------



## Klaus S. (28. September 2012)

*AW: Angeln von der Seebrücke: welches Gerät??*

Einfach runter werfen... die meisten sterben eh.
Vom Kutter werden die zu Kleinen ja auch nicht erst mit den Beiboot wieder zu Wasser gelassen.

Deswegen Angel ich auch nicht von der Seebrücke :m


----------



## derporto (30. September 2012)

*AW: Angeln von der Seebrücke: welches Gerät??*



Klaus S. schrieb:


> Einfach runter werfen... die meisten sterben eh.
> Vom Kutter werden die zu Kleinen ja auch nicht erst mit den Beiboot wieder zu Wasser gelassen.
> 
> Deswegen Angel ich auch nicht von der Seebrücke :m


 
das möchte ich jetzt aber mal nicht so stehen lassen. fische, dir sauber gehakt und folgerichtig abgehakt werden, sind durchaus überlebensfähig. man schmeißt sie sicher nicht im hohen bogen von der brücke. einfach in die hocke gehen, den arm nach unten ausstrecken und den fisch wieder dem wasser übergeben. der meter, der dann noch zwischen hand und wasseroberfläche übrig bleibt ist niicht unbedingt ein todesurteil. in den meisten fällen wird man beobachten können, wie der fisch (in den meisten fällen der butt) fidel wieder die grundnähe sucht. 

probleme bereiten hier eher die halbstarken flundern, die den köder oft tief schlucken. hier ist ein releasen leider oft mit verlusten verbunden. was aber grundsätzlich nicht unbedingt viel mit der seebrücke an sich zu tun hat.


----------



## degl (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Angeln von der Seebrücke: welches Gerät??*

So hat Klaus das auch nicht geschrieben...............und die Lütten, die sauber gehakt sind werden auch von "der Brücke" einfach fallen gelassen und sind dann überlebensfähig...........

Allerdings und das bereitet uns an der Küste allen keine Freude, sind die Lütten oft einfach nur drann am Haken und müssen leider oft fast "aboperiert" werden......ja selbst ein abgeschnittener Haken, der tief im Schlund sitzt, wird nicht zum "überleben" beitragen........ich habe schon öfter das Angeln eingestellt oder die Location gewechselt, weil zuviel Kleinfisch anwesend war, egal ob Brücke oder Strand.............#c

gruß degl


----------



## Klaus S. (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Angeln von der Seebrücke: welches Gerät??*



degl schrieb:


> So hat Klaus das auch nicht geschrieben..............



Er kann lesen :m

Natürlich sollte man in die Hocke gehen und den Fisch versuchen möglichst schonend zurück zu setzen aber überleben wird er dadurch meist auch nicht. Das Einzige was man gegen Nemos machen kann ist zu Hause zu bleiben.


----------



## Sebastian G (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Angeln von der Seebrücke: welches Gerät??*



Klaus S. schrieb:


> ... Das Einzige was man gegen Nemos machen kann ist zu Hause zu bleiben.


|good:Genau so sehe ich das auch!!!

mfG Sebastian


----------

